# This is a sad one...but VERY true.



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

This poem was inspired by a veterinarians experiences with folks who allow their unspayed cats to become pregnant so that their children can experience the "miracle of life" firsthand...and it's the number one reason why cats need to be spayed/neutered. There are literally hundreds of thousands of kittens born to stray mothers each year, and are most often left to die on the streets, or from other unnecessary circumstances...

I found this on another cat forum I visit, and it touched me deeply, as much as it's a heartache to read.

The Miracle of Life 
by Barry N Taylor, DVM 

"Come quick, come quick," their mother said, 
the time is drawing near, 
she feels that when the kittens come 
the children should be here. 

She told them that a big orange Tom 
took "kitty" for his wife. 
"Its wonderful, a gift from God. 
The miracle of life." 

At half a year, young kitty feels 
too painful and too scared 
to appreciate six miracles: 
blind-eyed and yellow haired. 

But she knows these lives depend on her, 
and Nature tells her how. 
And as she cleans them up, children ask, 
"Mom, can we go now?" 

But now and then, for six more weeks 
the children visit her 
to play with six new magic toys 
made of life and fur. 

Then six weeks past, the newness gone, 
and new homes yet unfound, 
Mom bundles up six miracles 
and takes them to the pound. 

Where lovingly, with gentle hands, 
and no tears left to cry, 
the shelter workers kiss them once 
then take them off to die. 

And "Mommy kitty", now she's called 
mourns her loss and then 
she's put back outside, and of course, 
she's pregnant once again. 

Dad tells kitty, "stop this now, 
or you won't live here long." 
But deep inside of Momma cat, 
this time somethings wrong. 

Too young, too small, too often bred, 
Now Nature's gone awry 
Momma kitty feels it too, 
and she crawls off to die. 

She too is freed from this cruel world 
and from her time of strife 
How harsh the truth, how high the price 
This miracle of life.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a sad story, and how infuriating that people would be so stupid as to do this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm going to give a link to this post to everyone who doesn't believe in spaying and neutering. Thank you. This is such a valuable post.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

That is really sad


----------



## CatMommy626 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Sad*

 Why is the world so cruel? *breaks down sobbing*


----------

